# Help me please 6120e John Deere codes



## rich35288 (Nov 20, 2021)

I have a 6120 e John Deere that is throwing codes I'm not for sure what these codes are can anybody help codes are
Ecu 2659.18
Per 752.04
Per 70.14
Ccu 2818.31
Can anybody help me identify these codes


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Rich, welcome to the forum. I found two of these codes on the internet. 

2659.18 - Fault code sets when Engine Control Module (ECM) detects feedback from Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor indicating air flow through the engine is above expected setpoint for given Exhaust Gas Recirculation Valve (EGRV) position. 



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10156335-9999.pdf


*_*

2818.31 - occurs when operator is not present on the seat when the PTO is turned ON


----------

